# Meguiars Endurance High Gloss Tyre Protection



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Applied this to my tyres last night with one of Meguiars applicator pads.
So far Im impressed with it. Will upload a couple of photos soon.
Took a little more time to apply than just using a spray can.
Will just have to see how long it lasts before it needs re-done again.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I really rate this stuff!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Haven't used it for some time but if its the purple one, it smells great, nice and glossy and lasts a good while :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very good stuff, have this two


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

MattWSM said:


> Haven't used it for some time but if its the purple one, it smells great, nice and glossy and lasts a good while :thumb:


Is this the one your on about?

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_199177_langId_-1_categoryId_255235

This is the pad I used, really liked it.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_804703_langId_-1_categoryId_255235


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Do u just gently spread it? Ive been mildly trying to work it in to the tyre, not very quick or eady with the applicator


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Haven't used it for a while until yesterday I forgot how good is stuff is, leaves a very nice finish.


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> Do u just gently spread it? Ive been mildly trying to work it in to the tyre, not very quick or eady with the applicator


Took me about 20 minutes to do all the tyres, and Im not that mobile.
I just rubbed it on not to hard, trying to get it in between all the grooves & designs on the tyre.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> Do u just gently spread it? Ive been mildly trying to work it in to the tyre, not very quick or eady with the applicator


I use a Microfibre? Work it in, leave it for about half hour while I do other bits, then go over with a tiny little bit more then last thing just give them a quick wipe over job jobbed


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Great product. I use one of those instant shoe shine pads to apply to mine. Cheaper than those ''shaped'' applicators & just as good.


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

I love the product but I'm not a big fan of the applicator. Seems to make the job of applying take much longer!


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

Smells great, doesn't taste great.. Don't ask...

I highly rate this been using it for about a year, lasts much longer than the spray on stuff too. I use a paintbrush to apply it to get in all the grooves.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

When people apply this tyre dressing, and wash the wheels afterwards, do you find the product you use decreases it's performance of cleaning, as I tried this dressing and it makes my alloys really black in colour for some reason after a few 100 miles, It's a top tyre dressing but always had a problem with cleaning my alloy's takes me alot longer then usual with this dressing.

Meguairs tyre dressing has to be longest longest dressing I have used on my tyres, not to sure if it is the product makes my wheel cleaning longer then usual to clean, might seem odd but these are findings from the past years.


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

I got told about this by a good friend last year, very happy with it, first put it on in sept and only just reapplied some in dec so holds quite well.

One bit of advice is make sure you get any excess off your tyres, i have a white car, didnt get the excess correctly off, went to a show and it flicked all down the side of my car and that wasnt much excess left on  lol.

Apart from that very good stuff.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> When people apply this tyre dressing, and wash the wheels afterwards, do you find the product you use decreases it's performance of cleaning, as I tried this dressing and it makes my alloys really black in colour for some reason after a few 100 miles, It's a top tyre dressing but always had a problem with cleaning my alloy's takes me alot longer then usual with this dressing.
> 
> Meguairs tyre dressing has to be longest longest dressing I have used on my tyres, not to sure if it is the product makes my wheel cleaning longer then usual to clean, might seem odd but these are findings from the past years.


No mate not al all? Are you getting the product on the wheels themselves at all? Maybe your just putting a bit to much on it does go quite far, doesn't need to go on think otherwise it ends up everywhere.


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

As promised, a few photos.
The light in the garage wasnt great for taking photos of the wheels, so I took some with the flash off & some with it on.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Been thinking of buying some more of this, haven't used it for ages.... But after seeing this thread i'll place an order :thumb:


----------



## gillywig2 (Jan 13, 2009)

I've used it for years and find it works very well. Never had any problems with fling onto alloys as a little seems to go a long way. I use a cheap sponge and cut it into small cubes and then dispose of when finished.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

This was my product of choice until very recently. It leaves a deep, rich, wet appearance and has the best durability of any tyre dressing I've used. My only complaint was that it attracted too much dust.


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

DesertDog said:


> My only complaint was that it attracted too much dust.


You're just showing off! I'd so love to have some dust. For me it's what it does with mud an cowpoo that matters.


----------



## nyrB (Jun 15, 2012)

gillywig2 said:


> I've used it for years and find it works very well. Never had any problems with fling onto alloys as a little seems to go a long way. I use a cheap sponge and cut it into small cubes and then dispose of when finished.


*Exactly as I apply it, an old sponge cut into hand size pieces & have been using for over 10 years & it's the same purple gunge, no changes IMO it must be fairly good!*


----------



## Zaid (Jan 26, 2011)

VW STEVE. said:


> Great product. I use one of those instant shoe shine pads to apply to mine. Cheaper than those ''shaped'' applicators & just as good.


Usually i get a sponge and cut it in half then through the middle to give me 4 applicator pads much much cheaper than buying the shaped pads.


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

It's good stuff, have it on my tyres now.


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm very happy with this product, just need to get better at applying to the tyre and not catching the alloy (probably a better sponge)

I prefer this to another product that I have which is spray on which then appears to get thrown off the tyre onto the paintwork


----------



## KEV. (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm a convert to this, applying it with a brush. Also did my bumper trim with it, along with mudflaps.


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

Previously I'd only ever used spray on stuff and I can't believe how much better this is in terms of looks and lasting. First time I used it, I used a microfibre and was a bit disappointed. When I used a sponge it worked a treat. I now use the non-abrasive side of pan scrubs from poundland (£1 for 20).


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

keithyboy said:


> I now use the non-abrasive side of pan scrubs from poundland (£1 for 20).


Thats a good idea :thumb:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

As with any tyre dressing...I apply it with the soft side of a sponge scourer and then work it into the tyre using a shoe polishing brush. Then flattened off with an old MF cloth. This all helps to get me the satin finish which I prefer and reduces "fling" onto the paintwork.

HTH


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

How long does it usually last? I've seen a few people mention it last weeks but what are people's experiences of it?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

dan4291 said:


> How long does it usually last? I've seen a few people mention it last weeks but what are people's experiences of it?


If the weather's good you'll probably see a few weeks. If it rains it doesn't last at all though IME.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Better stuff out there but i did use it back in the day. Would not use it again as its too greasy.


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

I've used Megs Endurance Gel for the last few years and it's always worked well for me.

To avoid "sling" and to get the best out of it here are my tips :-

1. Once you have applied it, move your car so that the tyres rotate 180 degrees, and then reapply to the bits that were at the bottom, and now at the top :thumb:

2. Use rubber gloves on your hands (or equivalent) and cheap poundland washing up sponges. You can then use your thumb finger nail to push the sponge edge into the crack near your rims :lol:

3. Use sparingly and scrub quite hard into all the grooves to avoid sling later.

4. If you put too much on, go over with an old MF cloth to remove axcess.

5. Finally give your alloy edges a quick going over with a MF to remove any overspilling gel.


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

If you prefer a more matt silky finish I can recommend Gtechniq T1. It lasts a bit longer too.


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

Some great tips cheers, i will be applying mine differently from now lol, as i seem to really suffer with "SLING"


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

I used to use Megs Endurance Tyre Gel until someone on here ('Tips') recommended GTechniq T1. I found this to be marginally better and lasted roughly the same time.But now I use Espuma RD50 long life tyre dressing to great effect and in all Honesty I can say it's THE best dressing I've used to date and I've used a few!. The best way to apply this dressing is via a small brush.
Btw I've never had a problem with sling on any of the dressings that I've used.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

if you're getting sling you've put too much on


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Here were my thoughts on the RD50 alongside Endurance and Higstyle.

http://detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=284208*


----------



## sarkise (Oct 15, 2012)

Great stuff. I applied it to my elantra's tyres and for now, 2 weeks later, still shiney !!









And another shot:


----------



## r4s (Oct 6, 2012)

love this stuff, tried all applicators and best results for sure gives me 2" painting brush


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

This stuff is amazing!! I love it and most like always will! Make tyres look so good! 
Personally I think it's a must have product!! 
Less it always better with this product but also you're getting a wet look shine with it as well!


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the look from it, but i think it does not last very long, in my experience.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Just this minute applied this and everytime I do I think wow!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Just got my first bottle of this stuff, Smells lovely, dont know wether to drink it or wipe in on me tyres!


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Yeah, it's certainly a great-smelling product, and even looks well for a few days.
I used to use it quite a lot, but cost became a factor for me, so I switched to Autosmart Highstyle, which, although it doesn't smell as good as the Megs Endurance, it does just as good a job for a fraction of the cost imo.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Kenny Powers said:


> Yeah, it's certainly a great-smelling product, and even looks well for a few days.
> I used to use it quite a lot, but cost became a factor for me, so I switched to Autosmart Highstyle, which, although it doesn't smell as good as the Megs Endurance, it does just as good a job for a fraction of the cost imo.


I'd do the same as I love highstyle when it has been buffed off to leave a natural sheen but as I only do my car once a week or so highstyle would last me about 3-4 years lol and will probably have gone funny by then or there will be a 'permanent' tyre dressing available. They really should do it in 1 litres as an option. i know they're made for valeters but so many of us on here use them so make sense IMO


----------



## Fuzzybrush (Mar 9, 2013)

I can agree with the paint brush method of application. I then leave it for a few minutes and then go over the tyre with an old lint free cloth. Works great and looks good a few weeks at least.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> I'd do the same as I love highstyle when it has been buffed off to leave a natural sheen but as I only do my car once a week or so highstyle would last me about 3-4 years lol and will probably have gone funny by then or there will be a 'permanent' tyre dressing available. *They really should do it in 1 litres as an option*. i know they're made for valeters but so many of us on here use them so make sense IMO


I've got good news for you then!
Autosmart are bringing out a retail range as we speak.

Have a look here.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I need a replacement for megs 
Thinking RD50, T1, or something by autosmart


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Kenny Powers said:


> Yeah, it's certainly a great-smelling product, and even looks well for a few days.
> I used to use it quite a lot, *but cost became a factor for me*, so I switched to Autosmart Highstyle, which, although it doesn't smell as good as the Megs Endurance, it does just as good a job for a fraction of the cost imo.


I'm still on the same bottle from 4 years ago, applied every week!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Nally said:


> I need a replacement for megs
> Thinking RD50, T1, or something by autosmart


T1 is the best IMO 👍


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I like the finish it leaves.I think i could apply it better though because it slings alot (prob too much on) and i dont clean the wheels before hand.That i will try next time.I was thinking about getting the spray version....does anybody have any experience of this?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Kenny Powers said:


> I've got good news for you then!
> Autosmart are bringing out a retail range as we speak.
> 
> Have a look here.


I've already saw mate looks great!! Just hope the don't change the forumar for highstyle and stuff and don't charge retail prices for them ie £10 for 750ml of Highstyle lol


----------

